# If you had to evacuate...



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

If a natural disaster were to happen in your area and you had to evacuate, how long would it take you to put together all your weapons and ammunition?

Is this something you are prepared for? Would it be a priority? Why? Why not?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Everything loaded in less than two hours.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Depends on:

1. Why I'm buggin' out.
2. What the next weeks' weather forecast is.
3. Where I'm buggin' to.
4. How long I'm gonna be gone.
5. My mode of transportation to get to where I'm going.


----------



## DeepSea1985 (Jul 30, 2018)

Our camper trailer stays loaded so pulling together last minute essentials and pets for load out in the SUV is about 2 hours. We live in a semi rural area and a hurricane is probably or biggest threat that might cause us to leave. That being said we do have 2 bug out locations, (friends rural properties one 20 miles away other 550 miles), and they have our 90 day supplies of long term storage food, meds, ammo and weapons stashed away just it case.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> If a natural disaster were to happen in your area and you had to evacuate, how long would it take you to put together all your weapons and ammunition?
> 
> Is this something you are prepared for? Would it be a priority? Why? Why not?


If I am at Slippy's Place On The River Near The Lake, I can evacuate my firepower in less than 10 minutes.

If I am at Slippy Lodge, NOTHING will cause me to evacuate.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If the nuclear power plants about 5 of them north of Chicago on the Eastern Wisconsin border where to melt down that would be my natural disaster to bug out with everything.

Like everybody else it'll probably take me about 2 hours give or take. And that scenario I'm still trying to figure out where we would go. It would either be North to the upper peninsula or South East at Ohio and further south if needed. Probably at a campground or public land.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> If a natural disaster were to happen in your area and you had to evacuate, how long would it take you to put together all your weapons and ammunition?
> 
> Is this something you are prepared for? Would it be a priority? Why? Why not?


All? Not likely.

A sufficient stockpile? A few minutes, as the ammo is categorized in ammo cans and firearms are within my quick stepping distance.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'd like to think we could be loaded up and driving away in 2 hours. If the wife helps me attach the truck and trailer (she guides me back) it could take 2.5, if I did it myself I think we could do it in 2 hours. One of my rules is that our vehicles never get below 3/4 tank of gas, for this very reason.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ALL my weapons and ammo??
A couple hours and a U-Haul truck. :vs_cool:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

About an hour


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

We have 2 evac plans......

1. legal Docs and get out. = 10 minutes
2. Planned load out is about an hour.

In both cases the mini RV/ATV plays a role. Fire being our threat for the most part and been close to mandatory evac twice in 15 years. Major roads are limited so this will have to be a call to be made at the time of the event.

Also, age is creeping up on us and something to consider along with what season it is for the load out and time.

Great subject Op.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My biggest worry will probably be more Californians moving up here. To load everything? Firearms food and ammo, 1 hour since most of it is ready to load. We have practiced several times. Worse time was 1 hour 20 minutes. Best time was 45 minutes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Land is cleared back Fire never an issue. Plenty of water not dependent on power to use. Both the 500 year and 1000 year flood never got near the place. Huge snow storm by the time it hits may as well stay put . Not leaving. Paper and need documents minutes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stuff is tagged and color coded per caliber and weapon. Open the safes and grab the red tags gives me everything 556, weapons, ammo and mags stacked in ammo cans. Staged on shelves or in the safe. Of course other calibers have a different color. Pistol vs rifle calibers are tagged differently. I can very quickly grab what I need for the situation at hand. Thought it would be easier for the family and wife if I'm not around. Sure some will get left behind but at least it all should work as long as they can match colors.

I also consolidated weapons and calibers to not have so many. I went with 9mm and 10mm handguns for example. Got rid of all the 380, 45acp, 357 mag, 38 special, etc. Same pistols, same mags and ammo so it's easier to grab and run. Same training with similar weapons etc. 

So maybe 5 minutes. 

Plenty of time to get ready for the hoards of southern WI, IL and MN idiots to flood the area. Trying to escape to the great north woods.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Stuff is tagged and color coded per caliber and weapon. Open the safes and grab the red tags gives me everything 556, weapons, ammo and mags stacked in ammo cans. Staged on shelves or in the safe. Of course other calibers have a different color. Pistol vs rifle calibers are tagged differently. I can very quickly grab what I need for the situation at hand. Thought it would be easier for the family and wife if I'm not around. Sure some will get left behind but at least it all should work as long as they can match colors.
> 
> I also consolidated weapons and calibers to not have so many. I went with 9mm and 10mm handguns for example. Got rid of all the 380, 45acp, 357 mag, 38 special, etc. Same pistols, same mags and ammo so it's easier to grab and run. Same training with similar weapons etc.
> 
> ...


I have a similar setup, works great!
I also have larger color coded ammo cans filled with what I call "battle bandoliers"... bandos of 12 gauge, of 9mm, of 30-30, of .40 and .45. If I have to hand someone a weapon I can just say "stick out your arm" and drape enough ammo across their chest to see them through a lengthy firefight (Along with plenty of mags of course as applies). Run and gun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I figure a uhaul and a day. I would be taking more than just fire arms. Just fire arms and ammo maybe half a day and a uhaul.alternative would be to create a few caches and take a limited amount but that would be longer.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I’m on the water at the moment so no time at all. 

If at home in Ireland 5-10 minutes since there is only a single HG, two shotguns and one rifle. 

If at my brothers place in Texas well that’s complicated. That would take at least a day to dig it all up here and there.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not leaving M.T. Acres, except in a box. Period.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Evac for us would be due to a hurricane but we could be ready in an hour. I just sold the trailer not to long ago so a lot of stuff is staying. We'll take couple of hand guns, rifles and a shotgun with adequate ammo and mags. The rest would be camping gear, water, food and personal stuff.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For some this won't be much of an issue. 

For many this would be nearly impossible. Oh, not the loading up part but the part where you leave town. I've seen enough times where South Texas has had a hurricane come in and all the roads were grid locked. 

Another disaster here is tornado's. No warning time there.

Now a man made disaster, well that still might involve grid lock. But, depending on what it is, that could be doable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an emergency pack ready to go that includes a pistol and AR with ammo, fixed blade, folder, Multi tool, first aid kit / blowout kit and binoculars. This is a short term no think kind of set up. emergency response. In most cases I ain't going anywhere, at least not initially. All depends on the threat.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> I'm on the water at the moment so no time at all.
> 
> If at home in Ireland 5-10 minutes since there is only a single HG, two shotguns and one rifle.
> 
> If at my brothers place in Texas well that's complicated. That would take at least a day to dig it all up here and there.


all kinds of interesting talk in the UK because of Brexit >>>> I consider the discussion concerning the military involvement planning to be VERY naive on the part of British preppers ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Everything is here, including meds for my wife. I'm looking at generators, and ammunition is no problem. We haven't decided to store clean water or find a way to filter local water and rainfall.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Im not in a flood zone, hurricane zone, wildfires zone. Maybe a tornado or grid blackout? But If I had to leave in a hurry say fires or civil unrest maybe 15 minutes to load then down the road we go to deer camp. If time was not an extreme issue I could take more and it would maybe take an hour give or take.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Im not in a flood zone, hurricane zone, wildfires zone. Maybe a tornado or grid blackout? But If I had to leave in a hurry say fires or civil unrest maybe 15 minutes to load then down the road we go to deer camp. If time was not an extreme issue I could take more and it would maybe take an hour give or take.


g

Yep, mine is strictly an emergency bag so I don't have to think. Grab it and get to the hot spot. I know the weapons and ammo. If bugging out or have more time then I can grab more shit but this bag is the first I get and the first I arm myself with. That gives me my carry gun plus the back up pistol, knives, first aid and an AR with Magazines and spare ammo, all in one place. More like my "I am here and I ain't playin" bag. :devil:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Things are fairly well organized here so loading the truck and 16' trailer and securely strapping it all down would take about 2 hrs. Loading just the truck would take less than an hour That's a nice selection of food, water, shelter, fuel, and security. But we are in a relatively secure area so I doubt we'd leave.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As mentioned, it depends on the threat/event. First reaction is that we are not leaving. We didn't flood in Harvey and have are far enough inland that we can weather "most" hurricanes. IF we had to evacuate it, from a storm, we'd have time and take our time to load up the essentials and load up the horses. We have locations to go to. If it's one of the "get out or die now" situations, which I can't imagine, we can be loaded and ready to go in under an hour. Leave the animals, load the truck, enough food and essentials for 3 months then leave.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not too many natural disasters come to mind that would make me bug out. That said, it would take me about 30 minutes to load up what I need depending on the disaster.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

As a lot of people would say... Pretty quickly. 
I'd imagine around for food/medical/firearms&ammo/toiletries/misc:
15min for bare bones
30min for a good amount
1hr for a great stock. 

Just weapons very quickly. 
All ammo is in boxes, magazines are loaded, LBE & Armor right by ammo, guns under lock and key in safe (4 guns to take).
I'd say:
5min rushing
10-15 for easy expedient load up.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'm not leaving M.T. Acres, except in a box. Period.


I'm with you Inor. I don't see the point of leaving. I have everything here I need to be able to dig in my heals.

However things like the fires in California scare the crap out of me. If something like that was threatening my home I would have to leave and hope for the best when I get back. Fire is unpredictable and it is the one thing I don't feel I can fight against. We can prep for it, and protect against it but even then there are no guarantees. I just hope if it were to ever happen the place I keep most of my stores will be fire proof. 9" cement walls buried in the ground should be ok right? 
If I had to leave I could have the most important items loaded in about 15 minutes. I would push to the last minute loading animals though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Might take us half an hour to get loaded up. Only place I would know to go is to the oldest boys house in Arkansas. One full tank of gas should get us there. Now if the world is coming to an end there too..not sure what we should do.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Stuff is tagged and color coded per caliber and weapon. Open the safes and grab the red tags gives me everything 556, weapons, ammo and mags stacked in ammo cans. Staged on shelves or in the safe. Of course other calibers have a different color. Pistol vs rifle calibers are tagged differently. I can very quickly grab what I need for the situation at hand. Thought it would be easier for the family and wife if I'm not around. Sure some will get left behind but at least it all should work as long as they can match colors.
> 
> I also consolidated weapons and calibers to not have so many. I went with 9mm and 10mm handguns for example. Got rid of all the 380, 45acp, 357 mag, 38 special, etc. Same pistols, same mags and ammo so it's easier to grab and run. Same training with similar weapons etc.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I like the color coded thing. I'm gonna steal that idea.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Most don't imagine any military involvement and unlike the US the population in England and Ireland is no where near as well armed as the people in the states.



Illini Warrior said:


> all kinds of interesting talk in the UK because of Brexit >>>> I consider the discussion concerning the military involvement planning to be VERY naive on the part of British preppers ....


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep "Go Cans" which are ammo cans ready to go. They are numbered 1-3 depending how much time available and type of weapons that I'm taking.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

ALL??? Hahaha! Not possible. However, I could grab enough inside of half an hour 

In the event of a natural (or other) disaster, I have insurance for my collection so I'm really not concerned day to day.


----------



## Loyalism (Aug 1, 2018)

I'd be out in a flash, mainly because I have nothing.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

Loyalism said:


> I'd be out in a flash, mainly because I have nothing.


:vs_laugh: Nice! Good timing. Expedient.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Again, I don't plan to leave. Bugging out is a last option. I intend to fight it out right here where my supplies are. However, in the event I am forced Fire or a flood of epic proportions ) or I need to get to a hot spot outside my perimeter, I have a tactical weapons bag that will allow me to take the fight on the road. That along with my BOB, if needed, and I am out in minutes.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

5 minutes or so.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I'm with you Inor. I don't see the point of leaving. I have everything here I need to be able to dig in my heals.
> 
> However things like the fires in California scare the crap out of me. If something like that was threatening my home I would have to leave and hope for the best when I get back. Fire is unpredictable and it is the one thing I don't feel I can fight against. We can prep for it, and protect against it but even then there are no guarantees. I just hope if it were to ever happen the place I keep most of my stores will be fire proof. 9" cement walls buried in the ground should be ok right?
> If I had to leave I could have the most important items loaded in about 15 minutes. I would push to the last minute loading animals though.


Underground is the way to go. Only things of worry are heat shield, oxygen supply, and preventing smoke from entering the underground shelter.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am not leaving; and my greatest worry is an enormous tree, that might fall on the house. If the wind ever brings it down, it would crush the place; and that tree would kill me, if I was inside.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello all,
Well, reading some of the accounts from the CA wildfires, some people did not have much of a choice and had to evacuate. 
I would be hard pressed to load everything into the truck in 5 minutes. 
I could take the firearms, but not all the ammo.
Just fact of the matter. Even in pre-loaded ammo boxes, with everything else that has to go, in 5 minutes or less?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am not leaving; and my greatest worry is an enormous tree, that might fall on the house. If the wind ever brings it down, it would crush the place; and that tree would kill me, if I was inside.


We're facing the same situation here. Two years ago four large trees on our property, three within reach of the house, were struck by lightning. One tree twice, another three times, both long leaf pines. One, a huge pecan, not within reach of the house, is alive and well. Another, a live oak, very close to the house, is alive but the bark is split bad on the main trunk. We cut the two super tall pine trees down in November of last year, they were dead. There are still eight trees within reach of the house. We love the trees but...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> We're facing the same situation here. Two years ago four large trees on our property, three within reach of the house, were struck by lightning. One tree twice, another three times, both long leaf pines. One, a huge pecan, not within reach of the house, is alive and well. Another, a live oak, very close to the house, is alive but the bark is split bad on the main trunk. We cut the two super tall pine trees down in November of last year, they were dead. There are still eight trees within reach of the house. We love the trees but...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe have a Arborist trim the tops instead of removal? Shade trees are very important especially down there where you're at.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

hawgrider said:


> Maybe have a Arborist trim the tops instead of removal? Shade trees are very important especially down there where you're at.


That's possible on two or three of them... Everything here grows amazingly fast! So if we decide on new trees they will be providing shade in no time at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It would depend on the situation and potential threat level. In most cases I'm not going to be too worried about weapons and more worried about getting the dog, clothing, prescriptions, important documents, and some money together.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

To supplement what I said above. I don't see myself leaving my home unless its becomes uninhabitable, home is home, and I have no desire to run off into the woods and play lord of the flies. That being said, if the situation arises if I have to evacuate quickly I'm going to be focused on essential items that I listed above and I don't know that I'm going to take anything more than my 9mm Shield, all the magazines I have for it, and a couple boxes of ammo. Would I like to have more firepower? Absolutely I would. Do I need it? Probably not, I'm not looking to engage in constant firefights, I want to gtfo and figure out what to do next. If its a situation where I think there could be a lot of shooting I'd probably go with the shield and my AR.

Realistically speaking, most cases around here I wouldn't have to leave in the blink of an eye in which case I would coordinate with family and we would take all the weapons/ammunition to ensure they didn't fall into the wrong hands along with family heirlooms etc.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

Guns and ammo only maybe 10 minutes. But water, food, medical and other stuff...probably 60 minutes.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

In the unlikely need for a bug out:

The Motor Home is *always* ready to go... gassed up and fully stocked. Unplug shore power, stow the steps and go... 5 minutes.
We have about a dozen locked totes near the back door and 6 five-gallon gas cans in a locker next to the shed... 10 minutes to load all that into the truck.
15 minutes to get the contents of the safe packed and loaded.

Two vehicles leave in roughly 30 minutes.... assuming we're both already at the week-day home.
If we're out -n- about, add travel time... I we can't get back home, our destination already has pretty much everything we'd need.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the stuff would be safe if we did leave. We have the other farm to go to 3 miles away. Another home to go to 13 miles away. But as I said before Floods will not get the house. Fire will not get close enough. Steel roof was part of the plan . The house will withstand wind.
Tornado we will be in the shelter anyway. If a hurricane makes it here it would mean world flipped over anyway. 
Remember the fire in Galinburg TN a while back the fire skipped from one high point to another. In Gatlinburg area one home or business burned the one right next to it with steel roof did not. You saw this repeated over and over. If you are buildin or replacing a roof give serious consideration to Steel.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would not worry about taking ALL the weapons.. I can only use one at a time so would take what made sense... rifle pistol for me, shotgun for wife and pistol for wife.... the rest would be for food and water

what happens to the rest would depend on if we could come back


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would not worry about taking ALL the weapons.. I can only use one at a time so would take what made sense... rifle pistol for me, shotgun for wife and pistol for wife.... the rest would be for food and water
> 
> what happens to the rest would depend on if we could come back


After witnessing looting following Hurricane Katrina, my concern regarding leaving weapons behind would be not wanting them to fall into the wrong hands.

Just sayin'...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Cricket said:


> After witnessing looting following Hurricane Katrina, my concern regarding leaving weapons behind would be not wanting them to fall into the wrong hands.
> 
> Just sayin'...


That's what gun safes are for. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That's what gun safes are for.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Or you hide them in plain sight.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cricket said:


> After witnessing looting following Hurricane Katrina, my concern regarding leaving weapons behind would be not wanting them to fall into the wrong hands.
> 
> Just sayin'...


My thought is ..if I HAVE to leave.. it will be a last minute decision and I am NOT going to have time to take all my weapons all my food, all my supplies... if we have a ton of time I am going to rent a uhaul and get help loading everything

most evacs I see are spur of the moment and offer little time to do more then grab the important stuff.... I can replace the old 30-30..it might be harder to replace cases of wheat or a grinder

if I had a little extra time I might bury some stuff.. but again TIME TIME TIME....


----------



## mobius999 (Jun 9, 2018)

For me it depends on who shows up. The loose plan is for friends and their families in the immediate area to meet at my house. They are all armed but some more lightly than others. If everyone shows, 1-2 hours to take everything. If it's a more imminent threat and we have to leave just us, no chance of taking everything. One hour to pack everything we can take with us.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

*the bob and the rifle are in the vehicle at all times.*

and the pistol's in my pocket at all times. So it will take no longer than it takes to get to my car, which normally would be measured in seconds, not minutes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

okey said:


> and the pistol's in my pocket at all times. So it will take no longer than it takes to get to my car, which normally would be measured in seconds, not minutes.


Yup, and that will last you a long time I'll bet.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Since I'm solo now, it would take me atleast 4 hours to take everything I want and need to evacuate. Considerations would be the protection of weapons, ammo, and any tactical gear. I don't want them to fall in enemy hands.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

there's plenty cached and if you dont MISS 90% of the time, 100 rds is going to get you back lots of .22lr and 223, or guns will be laying there, beside the dead, in other calibers. If you bury an empty drum in advance, buring your guns and ammo will only take a few minutes, once you get to the drum. Really shouldn't be accessing it in daylight, tho.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Just like many here, most of my guns and ammo would stay. I don't have the room or time to carry it all. Most of the ammo I would take would be what is in my 3 "Go Cans". I don't plan to get in fire fights either but I rather have it and not need it. 

I plan on buying another trailer but I'm looking for something smaller than the 7x14 tandem axle I had before. Just looking for something in single axle that can carry my bikes and/or gear for trips, SHTF or utility use.

As far as the trees go, I have few that can probably reach the house but they are not thick heave trees, just some River Birch and Sand pines. They can damage the house but I don't think they would be a threat to life.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

less than 10% of society is free to just quit job, abandon their property, pull kids out of school, etc. So they aint going to bug out until it's obvious that they have no choice. 3 days after the lights go out, almost everyone in every city and town is going to be out of water. So there will be massive waves of people trying to get to the farms, ranches, lakes, rivers,etc. All it takes to stop you and your trailer is some 3" nails and 1" lumber or split sticks. When such a setup is properly emplaced, the piled up cars will stop all other vehicles. People know to set up such roadblocks where you can't see them in advance and can't just drive around. So, when you stop, try to reverse, or crash thru, they'll shoot up your vehicle. you wont be going far with all your tires flat. So they'll just send a few guys to follow you and take your stuff.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If the nuclear power plants about 5 of them north of Chicago on the Eastern Wisconsin border where to melt down that would be my natural disaster to bug out with everything.
> 
> Like everybody else it'll probably take me about 2 hours give or take. And that scenario I'm still trying to figure out where we would go. It would either be North to the upper peninsula or South East at Ohio and further south if needed. Probably at a campground or public land.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I live close to the Zion Nuclear plant in IL and I've often thought of that happening. Going either straight north or south between Chicago and Milwaukee on the interstates would be out of the question as everyone from Northeast IL would be fleeing in those directions and the roads would be jammed. I can't go east because Lake Michigan is only two miles away. I can only go west but I have no where to go to. I would either be on my own or with one or two friends and family and would have to rough it out in the wilderness for a week or two before it got under control, assuming it ever did.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

GoodSam said:


> I live close to the Zion Nuclear plant in IL and I've often thought of that happening. Going either straight north or south between Chicago and Milwaukee on the interstates would be out of the question as everyone from Northeast IL would be fleeing in those directions and the roads would be jammed. I can't go east because Lake Michigan is only two miles away. I can only go west but I have no where to go to. I would either be on my own or with one or two friends and family and would have to rough it out in the wilderness for a week or two before it got under control, assuming it ever did.


Hey GoodSam check out this wind map website. I don't know if it is real time or not so take it with a grain of salt. Wind Map 
Never mind, it gives the download time which when I just checked it was an hour behind. Still very useful. Come on up here in North Western Michigan and I will direct you to some state campgrounds or show you some spots out in state or federal public land. Hell if we get to know each other maybe I will let you put a tent in my back yard, LOL.

By your thread count your new here, are you new to prepping also? Do you have bug out bags assembled? You mentioned friends and family, you may have to adapt your plans and supplies for them. Keep that in mind.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

GoodSam said:


> I live close to the Zion Nuclear plant in IL and I've often thought of that happening. Going either straight north or south between Chicago and Milwaukee on the interstates would be out of the question as everyone from Northeast IL would be fleeing in those directions and the roads would be jammed. I can't go east because Lake Michigan is only two miles away. I can only go west but I have no where to go to. I would either be on my own or with one or two friends and family and would have to rough it out in the wilderness for a week or two before it got under control, assuming it ever did.


I forgot to post this link to nuclear reactor finders https://www.nrc.gov/info-finder/reactors/ Its pretty useful to see what is around you.


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Hey GoodSam check out this wind map website. I don't know if it is real time or not so take it with a grain of salt. Wind Map
> Never mind, it gives the download time which when I just checked it was an hour behind. Still very useful. Come on up here in North Western Michigan and I will direct you to some state campgrounds or show you some spots out in state or federal public land. Hell if we get to know each other maybe I will let you put a tent in my back yard, LOL.
> 
> By your thread count your new here, are you new to prepping also? Do you have bug out bags assembled? You mentioned friends and family, you may have to adapt your plans and supplies for them. Keep that in mind.


Sorry for my late reply. Yes, I am rather new at prepping. I am in the process of building a BOB slowly but surely but it is not high priority right now since I really have no place to bug out to. There are plenty of good places in North and Northwest WI to bug out to the only problem is I don't know anyone in those areas. When I said "friends and family" there would only be few, if any that might be tagging along. I have no idea how a real evacuation would play out if needed. Chances are I would be on my own. Not sure if there would be time to contact or pick anyone up. I only have one brother and one aunt close by and another aunt and uncle near Milwaukee. I do not keep in close contact with some of them.

Northern Michigan or the Upper UP would be better then southeast WI but I certainly wouldn't want to be anywhere near Detroit or Dearborn.

Oh yeah, thanks for the link.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

GoodSam said:


> Sorry for my late reply. Yes, I am rather new at prepping. I am in the process of building a BOB slowly but surely but it is not high priority right now since I really have no place to bug out to. There are plenty of good places in North and Northwest WI to bug out to the only problem is I don't know anyone in those areas. When I said "friends and family" there would only be few, if any that might be tagging along. I have no idea how a real evacuation would play out if needed. Chances are I would be on my own. Not sure if there would be time to contact or pick anyone up. I only have one brother and one aunt close by and another aunt and uncle near Milwaukee. I do not keep in close contact with some of them.
> 
> Northern Michigan or the Upper UP would be better then southeast WI but I certainly wouldn't want to be anywhere near Detroit or Dearborn.
> 
> Oh yeah, thanks for the link.


unless you have a well prepared BOL in the UP - I'd seriously wouldn't consider that territory - it's tough during the summer and almost impossible during the winter ....

as far as the remainder of MI - Flint is already a problem for Northern MI - and that entire metro string from Lake Michigan to Detroit might be forced to refugee north - I wouldn't want to get caught in that refugee flow ....


----------



## GoodSam (Oct 1, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> unless you have a well prepared BOL in the UP - I'd seriously wouldn't consider that territory - it's tough during the summer and almost impossible during the winter ....
> 
> as far as the remainder of MI - Flint is already a problem for Northern MI - and that entire metro string from Lake Michigan to Detroit might be forced to refugee north - I wouldn't want to get caught in that refugee flow ....


I would have no reason to flee to northern MI unless I knew someone there. Heading up to Northern WI is where I would go if I had to flee and I am somewhat familiar with the roads and area up to a certain point.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

An Hour


----------



## TallHate596 (Oct 24, 2018)

Looks nice and easy to handle... I bought this sight, by the way: https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-weapon-sight and what can I say, at least it was worth it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TallHate596 said:


> Looks nice and easy to handle... I bought this sight, by the way: https://www.atncorp.com/smart-hd-weapon-sight and what can I say, at least it was worth it.


Uh, you might want to reread the opening post.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Formulate a plan, rehearse that plan to see what works and what doesn't, refine the plan, practice the plan. Always look for ways to improve efficiency. Watched a YouTube video not too long ago by Viking Preparedness, he talked about a guy that has a custom built platform that fits the bed of his truck. It hangs stocked and strapped, in his barn. Backs the truck in, lowers it into the bed, disconnects and goes. Cool idea.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

GoodSam said:


> I would have no reason to flee to northern MI unless I knew someone there. Heading up to Northern WI is where I would go if I had to flee and I am somewhat familiar with the roads and area up to a certain point.


Notice this vid is in the SUMMER, the sand bar on Torch Lake would be ICE in January.
Heck it's cold and I've shoveling snow


----------

